# Ho-lo rv



## gwrussel (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking to purchase a used Ho-Lo Trailer for camping. I **** it because I can tow with my F150. Can any one tell me the down side to this style of camper. Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I owned one for several years before moving up to a 5th wheel. Be very cautious about having a spare key hid somewhere. It is not an easy task breaking into one lowered and locked. Other than that they are really nice campers and we really enjoyed ours.


----------



## gwrussel (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thank You!!*

Mike, thank you for the feedback.


----------

